# Sale on  M&P soap @ Snowdrift farms



## twilightluver (Oct 5, 2009)

A lot of it is $1.99 a lb... GM is $2.49 a lb....
just wanted to give you a heads up..


----------



## carillon (Oct 5, 2009)

I noticed that the other day.  I've never used their soap base.  Has anyone tried it?


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 6, 2009)

i have not,but a friend of mine from another soap group says she swears by it..LOVES it.. I  have used WSP for so long,I am just addicted to it..lol


----------



## carillon (Oct 11, 2009)

I would be tempted to buy it because it's so cheap, but my one and only other purchase from them wasn't anything to brag about.  Customer service seemed a bit unresponsive.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 17, 2009)

I love their soap base and also their FO's.  I've been using it for about 6 months now.


----------

